

I Ate Soylent for a Day - btoptical
http://www.lightreading.com/business-employment/jobs/i-ate-soylent-for-a-day-food-special/a/d-id/716930?page_number=1

======
paxcoder
This guy ate it for 30 days:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8NCigh54jg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8NCigh54jg)

